

Ask HN: Anyone want Forrst.com invites? - jolie

I have 20 invites left for Forrst.com.<p>It's a microblogging/feedback community for devs and web designers.<p>If you'd like an invite, please link me to your website or portfolio, and please also leave your email address.<p>kthxbai
======
clemesha
My Dad does awesome work: <http://davidclemesha.posterous.com>

Plus it's Father's Day, so if you send him an invite he would be very happy.
Email: dclemesha@gmail.com

------
taitems
I'm late to the dribbble bandwagon, but I'd love to check out Forrst too!

<http://taitems.tumblr.com> & <http://dribbble.com/players/taitems>

taitbrown at gmail dot com

------
Titanous
Currently putting together my website (should be up in a few days), so for now
it's just <http://github.com/titanous>

jonathan at titanous dot com

Thanks!

------
johns
I'd love one if you have any left.

johnsheehan gmail

@johnsheehan

<http://restsharp.com>

<http://john-sheehan.com>

I work for Twilio

------
spkitty
I've been looking for one for a while now actually. It'd be great.

<http://superpositionkitty.com/category/portfolio/>

ryan[at]superpositionkitty.com

------
oyvindio
I don't really have a portfolio to speak of, but I guess I'll leave a link to
my github account: <http://github.com/oyvindio>

oyvind.overgaard at gmail dot com

------
idan
idan at gazit dot me <http://djangocon.eu>, <http://djangoadvent.com>,
<http://hiddenhires.com>, <http://djangocaptions.com>, <http://pixane.com>,
<http://dribbble.com/players/idangazit>

------
blownd
Hit me up.

My site / product: <http://most-advantageous.com/optimal-layout>

Email: b(at)lowndes.net

------
Scriptor
I'd really like one, but I only have a Github account.

Github: <http://github.com/scriptor/> historium at gmail

------
placer14
I'm interested if there are still any invites available. Most appreciated!

<http://nobulb.com> "mg" at the above domain.

------
japanesejay
Hi! I've been trying to get a forrst invite for a while. Please check us out
jay at bitsprout dot net. www.bitsprout.net (new site design coming too)
Thanks!

------
adriand
Looks interesting, I'd love to check it out.

adrian -at- factore.ca

<http://factore.ca/portfolio>

------
bgriggs1
That would be fantastic. <http://www.sitestrux.com/work>
brandon(at)sitestrux.com

Thanks!

------
tonydev
Looks like there are more than 20 comments, but if you still have an invite:
[username]@gmail.com

thinkwithdesign.com thoughtspoken.com

Thanks!

------
kylec
I don't have a web site or a portfolio, but if you've got a spare invite I'd
be interested in getting it

kyle.cronin@gmail.com

Thanks

------
canduruk
I'll take one. Some of this stuff is old but I have some stuff stashed at
<http://duruk.net>

------
dannyr
I want one!

danny -at- launchset.com

<http://www.dannyroa.com/about/>

------
voidnothings
Got some handy invites too :) Just let me know.

~~~
arturom
Hi,

I would like an invite too.

I don't have a portfolio because most of my work is for intranet systems for
the financial industry and they aren't happy with their applications hanging
around.

My mail is greatgoron [at] gmail

Thanks,

------
jolie
Okee doke, the invites are all gone now! Thanks for playing, folks. =)

I'll post again when I have more. Love ya, mean it!

------
scorpion032
Yes please.

lakshman8 gmail

Work: <http://agiliq.com/ourwork>

------
jarin
Yep, hook it up!

<http://jarinudom.com>

jarin.udom @ gmail.com

------
raju
If you have any left I would love one

looselytyped.com raju dot gandhi at Google's service

Thanks!

------
runningskull
I'd love one. It looks pretty sweet. My email's jr@juanpatten.com

Thanks!

------
theli0nheart
I'd like one too!

dlo.github.com github.com/dlo

dloewenherz@gmail.com

------
klaut
If there are still any left, i would also love one www.klaustrofobik.org

------
iworkforthem
me dev. me want forrst.com invite. [portfolio] <http://codes.posterous.com>
[email] iworkforthem@gmail.com thanks.

~~~
iworkforthem
Got the invite! Thanks a lot.

------
callmeed
I'd love one.

bigfolio.com

erik(dot)dungan(at)gmail

------
flubba
theflubba at gmail dot com

<http://debate-zone.com>

------
Poleris
eshao .a-t. eshao .d-o-t. es

<http://eshao.es>

Thanks!

------
sev
thanks! sevdev.com

sev [at] sevdev [dot] com

------
tkahn6
[username] at gmail.com

<http://www.simplelistapp.com/site/lists/2>

------
itistoday
all info, including email: <http://www.taoeffect.com/about>

